# 두렵다



## vientito

which of these two forms to negate is correct and why?

(1) 두렵지 말고

(2) 두려워 말고 

It seems to me form (2) is much more prevalent.


----------



## jakartaman

두려워하다(fear, dread) is a verb. 두렵다(be afraid) is an adjective.
In case of a verb, ~지 말고 works all the time, hence 두려워하지 말고.
Other examples, 가지 말고, 먹지 말고, 놀지 말고, TV 보지 말고, 공부하지 말고, etc.

In case of an adjective, you should use ~어 말고 but such a construction is NOT always possible.
I think the adjective has to have a connection to a state of mind such as 두렵다, 힘들다(feeling something is hard/ difficult).
When you conjugate a verb or adjective, ㅂ+어 changes to 워 like 줍다(pick up) + 어 = 주워.
So you get 두려워 말고.


----------



## vientito

thank you for your explanation.  It clears everything up.


----------



## bonbon2023

Another example of adjective 두렵다: '두려운 기색'


----------

